# Wii #2171 - Metroid: Other M (USA)



## Chanser (Aug 31, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4591^^


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally ,long fight for the scene ^^


----------



## leocamilo (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you sure that this time it really is the "proper" release? I don't want to waste any more bandwith


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 31, 2010)

"and BiOSHOCK fucks you all!" Oh how nice of them. Some of these release groups need to calm down in their NFO's.


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone know if this is the legit one?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 31, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> anyone know if this is the legit one?


Probably is. INB4NOOBFLOOD


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, i think I will just wait for the "Metroid.Other.M.USA.REAL.PROPER.REPACK.FORSURE.REALLY.NOTKIDDINGTHISTIME.WI
-SCENE" release...


----------



## pitoui (Aug 31, 2010)

Good stuff. I think I'll actually grab this one.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 31, 2010)

LMAO i love their NFO


----------



## Covarr (Sep 1, 2010)

Forget this. I already completed the game with the first release, that didn't have the update partition. Clean dumps be damned, as long as it's got the entire game itself, and no fugly intros, and it works right, I'm happy.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good to me. Ill be getting this soon. From a friend.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 1, 2010)

As I said, the only REAL PROPER release is that:

Metroid.Other.M.NTSC.REAL.PROPER.WII-AMaZON 

Not even 1 kb were underdumped.
So fuck yourself BiOSHOCK


----------



## Monkeydunk (Sep 1, 2010)

This works for me. I'm past the crying baby using USB loader GX with WBFS.


----------



## Cza102282 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow!  I can't believe they dropped the n-bomb in the .NFO!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 1, 2010)

Cza102282 said:
			
		

> Wow!  I can't believe they dropped the n-bomb in the .NFO!








 Oh the irony.


----------



## chrisman01 (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably the last Wii game I'll play or at least own.  Skyward Sword seems too gimmicky to me, with it's main focus on the wii controls instead of story from what I've seen...

Moving to Xbox 360, even though I just learned M$ is raising the subscription price


----------



## masterchan777 (Sep 1, 2010)

So far so good with this release .. about 2 hours in and everything is flawless ...


----------



## florian (Sep 1, 2010)

all release DVDR DL not work for me


----------



## florian (Sep 1, 2010)

cool the real proper is come also i hope a DVD 5 release come soon !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because DVDR DL not work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: please somebody release a dvd 5 soon on usenet ( news group ) ? Thanks again  because mine not work on dvdr dl ^^


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 1, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Forget this. I already completed the game with the first release, that didn't have the update partition. Clean dumps be damned, as long as it's got the entire game itself, and no fugly intros, and it works right, I'm happy.
> 
> Definitely. You should see all the douchebags wetting themselves over this release on private trackers _just_ because it's a "Real Proper". Nevermind that they've already downloaded close to 8GB with the iND release that worked just fine. Lets spend another 8GB on the samething!
> 
> QUOTE(chrisman01 @ Aug 31 2010, 09:05 PM) Probably the last Wii game I'll play or at least own.  Skyward Sword seems too gimmicky to me, with it's main focus on the wii controls instead of story from what I've seen...



Right. I'm sure this will be the first Zelda game that is going to be lacking in the story department just because the devs are trying to make the controls as good as possible.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 1, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> cool the real proper is come also i hope a DVD 5 release come soon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no DVD5 release, and most likely there will never be. 

*THE GAME IS TOO BIG TO FIT ON A DVD5*


----------



## florian (Sep 1, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*LOL RIPPING THE MOVIES OR REPLACE AND RELINK A MOVIE OR DOWSAMPLE THE MOVIES SAME TO SUPER SMASH BRAWL GO TO DVD 5 MATE  !!!!I'AM SURE COME A DVD 5 RELEASE SOME  DAY AFTER THE REAL PROPER IS OUT BUT I TRIED THIS GAME ON THE WII OF MY FRIEND AND IS NOT MASTERPIECE ITS NOT EXELLENT GAME !!! AND NOT A TRUE FRANCHISE METROID !!!ITS  JUST A GOOD GAME NOT A MASTERPIECE AND THE Wii IS CRAP CONSOLE ( BAD DRIVE )  MANY GAME ARE TO BAD AND ITS FOR THE KID AND CASUAL GAMERS  AND GRAPHIC Wii ARE TO BAD!!!!  ALSO I PREFER MY  XBOX 360 SLIM 250 GIGA AND MY PS3 250 GIGA FOR THE TRUE GAMES MASTERPIECE AND FOR REAL GAMERS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


GOOD LUCK BOND


----------



## mark.m.moran (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys,
Will it work with WiiFlow? I use this all the time. Not used any discs in ages....

Cheers,
M


----------



## ratpimples (Sep 1, 2010)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Definitely. You should see all the douchebags wetting themselves over this release on private trackers _just_ because it's a "Real Proper". Nevermind that they've already downloaded close to 8GB with the iND release that worked just fine. Lets spend another 8GB on the samething!



the iND and wiitard release didn't work for a lot of people though...


----------



## ZildjianKX (Sep 1, 2010)

BTW, don't use WiiBrickBlocker on this game... causes the game to freeze during the first cut scene (wasted a disc).  I re-burned and used neogamma and all is well.


----------



## ratpimples (Sep 1, 2010)

i can confirm that this release does the same thing the "iND" release does, baby cry error message. :-\


----------



## javid2099 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can also confirm that this release has the same cut scene problem as the previous releases. I'm not even sure what I should try next. I'm using Wiikey 2 and NeoGamma.


----------



## ratpimples (Sep 1, 2010)

ratpimples said:
			
		

> i can confirm that this release does the same thing the "iND" release does, baby cry error message. :-\



i can now also confirm that this fixed it: 

Google "Hermes Cios installer 5.1".

-Extract / copy it to your apps directory on your SD card

-Start HomeBrew Channel and start the cIOS 222 Installer

-Read the warning message and push A

-Select IOS249 to perform the install with D-pad left/right and push A

- select Custom IOS 223 and select merge with IOS38 and IOS37, (also be sure to have internet connection on so the installer can grab updates online instead of running offline with older files)

-In your USB loader, make sure to load with CIOS223 when you're booting the game.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 1, 2010)

ratpimples said:
			
		

> ratpimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- select Custom IOS 223 and select merge with IOS38 and IOS37, (also be sure to have internet connection on so the installer can grab updates online instead of running offline with older files)

Got Here System Froze its been fucked for a while. ill leave it running hopefully its just taking forever.


----------



## captain_duck (Sep 1, 2010)

ratpimples said:
			
		

> ratpimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this, with [Wii]Metroid_Other_M[NTSC][MULTi3][sumthin'.com] but i keep getting the crash after the tutorial.

Allthough i couldn't choose merge with IOS38 and IOS37 , i just had the IOS37 option and chose that. How do you get that merge option?


----------



## ratpimples (Sep 1, 2010)

captain_duck said:
			
		

> I tried this, with [Wii]Metroid_Other_M[NTSC][MULTi3][sumthin'.com] but i keep getting the crash after the tutorial.
> 
> Allthough i couldn't choose merge with IOS38 and IOS37 , i just had the IOS37 option and chose that.



that's actually what i did too, i was also using the latest usbloadergx if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dark-Aries (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought 5.1 stopped merging IOS. You need hermes v4 to merge IOS


----------



## captain_duck (Sep 2, 2010)

Dark-Aries said:
			
		

> I thought 5.1 stopped merging IOS. You need hermes v4 to merge IOS



Do i really need to do that? Normally newer versions are better.

Also i tried USBloaderGX , version r938 but no success, get a blue error screen right at boot. Maybe i just need the bioshock release.


----------



## alucardmw (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi! This image works on a DVDr DL??? and the value for Layer Break?? Ty


----------



## air2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have installed cios 222 and 249 , I run the game under 222 with wii flow


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 2, 2010)

to play this, install ciosrev 20 base 56 on either slot 247,248 or 249.

personally,i prefer using 247 for any new games, 248 for base 56 and 249 for good old rev 17, which never failed to work installing anything


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Sep 2, 2010)

I can confirm that the Bioshock release does work past the baby cry freeze. I had the Wiitard release using Neogamma and it would freeze... just burned the Bioshock version on a DL Memorex on 1x speed with CloneCD... works fine with Neogamma on a launch day Wii with a Wiikey 1... past the cutscene and so far so good... but it doesn't load in the disc channel or anything.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 2, 2010)

Shiroi Kaze said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the Bioshock release does work past the baby cry freeze. I had the Wiitard release using Neogamma and it would freeze... just burned the Bioshock version on a DL Memorex on 1x speed with CloneCD... works fine with Neogamma on a launch day Wii with a Wiikey 1... past the cutscene and so far so good... but it doesn't load in the disc channel or anything.


The wiikey's the problem why it doesnt load through the disc channel.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow everyone talking about making it work and I have yet to find a complete set.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I start my dl and towards the end the files get removed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

So if anyone would be so kind as to help me actually get the ISO (in English no less) I would be ever so grateful


----------



## PPSainity (Sep 3, 2010)

EMP Knightmare said:
			
		

> Wow everyone talking about making it work and I have yet to find a complete set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just download it off of a news server that hosts _alt.binaries.games.wii_ where it was released to. Your internet provider probably hosts a news server that should be plenty fast when compared to some warez site or file hosting site...

-[]D


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 3, 2010)

PPSainity said:
			
		

> EMP Knightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




. . . . . . . . Uh? . . . . . . . (dumb-founded look on face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'm a bit new to emulation outside of PSX and back. Sry


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 3, 2010)

EMP Knightmare said:
			
		

> PPSainity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about Usenet.
Look it up.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+usenet


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 3, 2010)

pffffff, the NFO says that the other releases were underdumped, I'm about to finish the game, I checked the image with WiiScruber and the .iso as the update partition complete, mom_ntsc_m3.iso...!!


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> EMP Knightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok as stated I know nothing about it so handing over a FAQ just brings up more questions, anywho I guess I'll watch a walkthrough or continue searching the web for a full file set. Thanx anyway.


----------



## PPSainity (Sep 3, 2010)

EMP Knightmare said:
			
		

> ....
> Ok as stated I know nothing about it so handing over a FAQ just brings up more questions, anywho I guess I'll watch a walkthrough or continue searching the web for a full file set. Thanx anyway.


Man, for some reason I feel old, like old internet old....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But getting back to my original post...you should really read up on and explore the world of _newsgroups_ aka _Usenet_, it'll open a whole new world for you, seriously. Newsgroups predate forums and blogs and put simply is a widely linked system that is divided by topics were you can post discussions and files. Most ISPs (internet service providers) give you access to a free newsgroup server, just like they give you an email account.

The Wii release scene, like many "scenes", dumps new releases via newsgroups. In this particular case in the newsgroup _alt.binaries.games.wii_. To access a newsgroup server, contact your ISP for details. Programs like Outlook Express, Live Mail, and my favorite newsgroup specific reader X-News are easy to setup and use to browse newsgroups. There are many sites that provide a web-interface to newsgroups like Hotmail does for email. Unlike Hotmail which is free, newsgroup websites usually charge for access.

So do yourself a favor, read up on newsgroups and find out that there is more to the internet than webpages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next we'll discuss IRC....nah, I'll leave that to someone else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-[]D


----------



## tHciNc (Sep 3, 2010)

there is no merge anymore, thats old hermes cios


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 3, 2010)

PPSainity said:
			
		

> Next we'll discuss IRC....nah, I'll leave that to someone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usenet is way better than IRC if you don't mind paying a little extra every month for a premium usenet provider.  Unlimited bandwidth, fast downloads, very stable servers, close to 2 years of retention (enough to get any iso you want or may have missed, since there are frequent reposts).

Not at all like IRC with its vanishing bots and large queues.  But if you don't want to pay anything more than your regular internet access, I guess IRC is good (way better than torrents, anyway).  Once I tried Usenet, I never looked back to IRC.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 3, 2010)

ratpimples said:
			
		

> ratpimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Worked perfectly. Everything is so much better with the new cIOS.

Edit: I got past the part where I froze in Metroid Other M doing this too. Thanks.


----------



## PPSainity (Sep 4, 2010)

Dust2dust said:
			
		

> PPSainity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love IRC, not for files though, but it's great for a real-time alternative to forums. A better, more natural way of holding a conversation, bouncing ideas, group-think etc. Though my one-liner in that post was my lame attempt at humour; I find myself explaining the older internet mediums like newsgroups and IRC more and more, most newcomers to the web only see the internet as webpages and Twitter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I lucked out for newsgroup access as my ISP still provides local newsgroup server access for free; well "free" as far as it is part of my monthly package lol. They are pretty good at hosting most of all the topics out there too, some of the fringe ones are missing, but everything I need is hosted.

Back to the scene release, it seems that this release has made it's way to the open torrents already...meh.

-[]D


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 4, 2010)

PPSainity said:
			
		

> I love IRC, not for files though, but it's great for a real-time alternative to forums. A better, more natural way of holding a conversation, bouncing ideas, group-think etc. Though my one-liner in that post was my lame attempt at humour; I find myself explaining the older internet mediums like newsgroups and IRC more and more, most newcomers to the web only see the internet as webpages and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, yeah, I forgot the main purpose of IRC, which is to chat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was only thinking about the file transfers aspect of it.  Yes, of course, IRC is good for that (chatting).  But I guess most mainstream people on the internet would rather use MSN or something similar to do that.

My "free" newsgroup access (through my ISP) is nothing serious.  Speed sucks, and most importantly, at the most, I get 2 days of retention (usually more like 1).  So pretty impossible to use that for catching the latest scene release.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But I don't mind paying an extra 10 bucks or so per month for the all the conveniency I get off Usenet.  Pretty good deal, really.

How much retention do you get off your ISP's usenet access? Just out of curiosity, as I know not all ISPs are equal in that matter.


----------



## Dark-Aries (Sep 4, 2010)

If you don't like your isp's usenet server, if you get your computer to run ipv6 you can use 2 free servers that can max out a 5megabit dsl connection. Combine it with your isp server and you have a done deal

Just google free ipv6 usenet

There's a bunch of guides. I recommend use sabnzb if you already don't


----------



## JonLeung (Sep 4, 2010)

For anyone stuck at Baby's Cry scene, couldn't you do this?

1. Download the save with everything unlocked at GameFAQs and copy the save to your Wii.  (This allows you to skip cutscenes by pressing the (-) button.)
2. Start a new game.  After the tutorial, skip that cutscene.  Play until the first save point.
3. Watch the rest of the Baby's Cry cutscene that you missed by finding it on YouTube.
4. Download a save that's at the first save point, copy it to your Wii, and continue playing from there.

Voila!

It's a workaround, sure, but technically you'd see everything there is to see, play everything there is to play.

Now the question is, can someone make a fresh new save at the earliest save point?  That should alleviate the headaches of all those stuck at that point.


----------



## DaMummy (Sep 4, 2010)

ok ive got a weird problem, every few minutes playing this dump on dvd+r DL using wasabi modchip, i get an error cannot read disc please refer to wii booklet or whatever, but i can easily just eject the disc and put it back in and it will load and continue playing where it froze, any idea how i can fix?


----------



## kentasama (Sep 9, 2010)

can any one explain how to burn this game (on a 8.5gb dvd+r disc) so it will work properly? 
does i need to do anything to the iso before burning it?


----------



## john1010_ma (Sep 11, 2010)

i don't get this game in full 4:3, like's it's cropped top and bottom. is it suppose to be like that?

update:nvm, it's suppose to be widescreen


----------

